# Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

					Die Übernahme von Kabel Deutschland durch Vodafone scheint perfekt: Die Manager des Kabelnetzbetreibers haben eine Annahmeempfehlung des Angebots ausgesprochen. Vodafone würde für die 8,5 Millionen Kunden 10,7 Milliarden Euro aufbringen und 37 Prozent über Verkehrswert zahlen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*


----------



## Andrej (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Ein schwarzer Tag für mich.Ich werde wieder bei Vodafone sein nach 3 Jahren.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Die Mananger kriegen dickes Geld in den Hintern geblasen damit sie sagen dass das ein super Deal ist und die Mitarbeiter dürfen sich in 6-12 Monaten über Kündigungen freuen. 
Oder glaubt irgendeiner dass Kabel Deutschland so beibehalten wird wie es jetzt ist?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Wie bitte


----------



## Jo2080 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Ich flüchte schon seit Jahren vor Vodafone.
Jetzt muß ich mir schon wieder einen neuen Anbieter suchen.
Kennt einer eine Alternative zu Kabel mit gleichen Leistungen?
Habe aktuell ein 32 Leitung bei Kabel.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*



Jo2080 schrieb:


> Ich flüchte schon seit Jahren vor Vodafone.
> Jetzt muß ich mir schon wieder einen neuen Anbieter suchen.
> Kennt einer eine Alternative zu Kabel mit gleichen Leistungen?
> Habe aktuell ein 32 Leitung bei Kabel.



Diese frage stelle ich mir auch.
Bin auch bei Kabeldeutschland.Aber Vodafone


----------



## CiSaR (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Neeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiinnnnn 
Ich will nicht zu Vodafone!
Der Besitzer von Unitymedia wäre mir lieber, einen besseren Anbieter gibt es nicht 
Toll damit sind sämtliche Anbieter in Berlin fürn Ar*ch


----------



## NeRo1987 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

So, nun stellen sich für mich, als 4-monatiger Neukunde von Kabel Deutschland, folgende Fragen:

- was ändert sich an meinem Vertrag?
- kann man nun ein Sonderkündigungsrecht nutzen? (da ich nicht bei Vodafone einsteigen will..)
- wird der Service, die Dientleistung an sich die selbe bleiben?
- welchen Kabelinternetanbieter kann man mir empfehlen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*



Jo2080 schrieb:


> Ich flüchte schon seit Jahren vor Vodafone.
> Jetzt muß ich mir schon wieder einen neuen Anbieter suchen.
> Kennt einer eine Alternative zu Kabel mit gleichen Leistungen?
> Habe aktuell ein 32 Leitung bei Kabel.



Entweder ist DSL bei dir mit dieser Leistung verfügbar (dann bei diversen Anbietern. Von O2 würde ich in dem Rahmen übrigens abraten, dagegen waren meine Erfahrungen bei Vodafone die reinste Wonne...) - oder nicht. Andere Leitungen gibts eben nicht. (Es sei denn, man lässt sich ne Standleitung legen)




NeRo1987 schrieb:


> So, nun stellen sich für mich, als 4-monatiger Neukunde von Kabel Deutschland, folgende Fragen:
> 
> - was ändert sich an meinem Vertrag?
> - kann man nun ein Sonderkündigungsrecht nutzen? (da ich nicht bei Vodafone einsteigen will..)
> ...


 
Also zumindest bei der Übernahme von Arcor durch Vodafone
- änderte sich erstmal nichts am Vertrag (es wurde aber versucht, einem einen neuen anzudrehen)
- gab es kein Sonderkündigungsrecht (müssten sie aber einräumen, wenn sie eine Vertragsänderung erzwingen wollten)
- nach allem, was ich über den "Service" bei KD gehört habe und vom "Service" bei Vodafone aus eigener Erfahrung kenne: Da Minus und Minus außerhalb der Mathematik nicht Plus ergeben, bleibt der Service wohl so schlecht wie eh und je
- Es gibt afaik keine Wahlfreiheit bei Kabelanbietern. Im Gegensatz zur Telekom, die ihr Netz an alles und jeden vermieten muss, haben die ihre letzte Meile fest in der Hand. Du bist also auf denjenigen beschränkt, dem das Netz in deiner Gegend gehört. I.d.R. heißt das entweder KD/Vodafone oder unitymedia.


----------



## Bec00l (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Wie heftig.. 
Sowas hätte ich nicht erwartet^^ 
10,7Mrd. o.O 

Naja ich bin mobile bei Vodafone und bin da lieber als bei O2 (München) 
Jedoch DSL oder so würde ich bei Vodafone nicht haben wollen


----------



## B3RN0UT (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*



Jo2080 schrieb:


> Ich flüchte schon seit Jahren vor Vodafone.
> Jetzt muß ich mir schon wieder einen neuen Anbieter suchen.
> Kennt einer eine Alternative zu Kabel mit gleichen Leistungen?
> Habe aktuell ein 32 Leitung bei Kabel.


 
Telekom? 

M-Net vllt? Insofern verfügbar


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Toll, hier gibt es nur Kabel DE oder Teledrossel. Nun wird es als Vodaphone oder Teledrossel. Da hab ich ja die Wahl zwischen Sodom und Gomorrah!


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Bald heißt es Kabel-Rumänien und ihr dürft euch wieder an die T-Kom wenden.


----------



## Quake2008 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

mein tiefstes beileid, ich hab auch Probleme vodafone von meiner Freundin zu kündigen drecksverein. Jedes mal erzählen die ne andere Ausrede.


----------



## MyArt (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Na super, und ich hatte fest die Planung von Vodafone auf KD zu wechseln...
Dann bleib ich bei der scheiß Warteschleifenmusik und hoffe das die mir nen besseren Anschluss hinpacken.


----------



## beercarrier (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

8,5 mio kunden + nen bissl kabelnetz für 10,7 milliarden = 1260€/kunde.
klingt iwie nach preiserhöhung.


----------



## Bec00l (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*



beercarrier schrieb:


> 8,5 mio kunden + nen bissl kabelnetz für 10,7 milliarden = 1260€/kunde.
> klingt iwie nach preiserhöhung.


 
Zahlen 36% mehr als die Firma Wert ist
kommt dann eher auf ~800€ pro Kunde


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Toll, hier gibt es nur Kabel DE oder Teledrossel. Nun wird es als Vodaphone oder Teledrossel. Da hab ich ja die Wahl zwischen Sodom und Gomorrah!



Also ich hatte in den letzten 12 Monaten Vodafone, O2 und Telekom. 

- bei Vodafone war aus unerklärlichen Gründen die Leistung auf einmal bei 20-25% und später dann war meine Kündigung angeblich inexistent (ein "freundliches" Einschreiben hat aber gereicht, um klarzustellen, dass eine über die Option "schriftlicher Kontakt" bei einem Unternehmen, dass keine Kündigungsadresse angibt, eingereichte Email, deren Inhalt freundlicherweise automatisch bestätigt wird, wohl zu reichen hat  )

- O2 hat mir bis heute nicht den Telefonanschluss geliefert, den ich bestellt habe und der Internetzugang wurde, ohne dass technische Gründe vorlagen, erst einemal mit 50% der bezahlten Bandbreite geschaltet, bis ich mich beschwert habe. Nach der Kündigung zieht man jetzt außerdem die ganz große Nummer mit Schufa-Drohung und Inkassobüro für Dinge ab, die ich ne bestellt habe - was O2 sogar zugibt, sie aber nicht vom Rechnung schreiben abhält. (wobei das Schreiben von Rechnungen -derzeit wieder lückenhaft- schon ein Fortschritt war, erstmal wurden 90 € ohne Zustellung einer Rechnung abgebucht.) 

- und die Telekom...
Tjo.
Die hat, nachdem O2 den Anschluss erst nicht übergeben und einige Tage später einfach abgestellt hat, binnen 23 Stunden (!) Telefon und Internet am laufen gehabt (ggf. auch noch schneller - aber testen konnte ichs ja erst nach der Arbeit  ). Und zwar von Anfang an mit der vollen Bandbreite. Anfangs musste ich zwar mit neuen Telefonnummern vorlieb nehmen (weil O2 die alten noch nicht freigegeben hatte) - aber das wars auch. Und die drei zusätzlichen Nummern gabs umsonst & zum behalten.

Ich weiß, bei wem ich bis 2016 bleibe. (Dann muss ich mal gucken. Mein Vertrag ist zwar drosselfrei und wenn die Grenzen angemessen gesetzt werden, würde ich auch einen mit Drossel akzeptieren - aber für den Aufpreis, den ich jetzt Zahle, möchte ISDN eben auch bekommen und wenn die Tkom das ebenfalls einstellt, muss sie sich wieder mit 30% billigerem IP-Schrott vergleichen lassen.


----------



## Bec00l (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich hatte in den letzten 12 Monaten Vodafone, O2 und Telekom.
> 
> - bei Vodafone war aus unerklärlichen Gründen die Leistung auf einmal bei 20-25% und später dann war meine Kündigung angeblich inexistent (ein "freundliches" Einschreiben hat aber gereicht, um klarzustellen, dass eine über die Option "schriftlicher Kontakt" bei einem Unternehmen, dass keine Kündigungsadresse angibt, eingereichte Email, deren Inhalt freundlicherweise automatisch bestätigt wird, wohl zu reichen hat  )
> 
> ...


 

Oh man du armer -.-" 
Solche Sachen hört man echt nicht gerne.. bin deshalb gerne bei der Telekom und zahl bissl mehr^^ 
Hoffe die machen bis 2016 nicht zu arg gravierende Einschnitte die mich stören


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*



beercarrier schrieb:


> 8,5 mio kunden + nen bissl kabelnetz für 10,7 milliarden = 1260€/kunde.
> klingt iwie nach preiserhöhung.


 
Ich denke, dass Vodafone KD primär wegen des starken Glasfaser-Ausbaus der letzten Jahre kaufen möchte. Dadurch können die bei allen Kunden in den Ausbau-Gebieten die jetzt schon bei Vodafone sind deutlich höhere Bandbreiten anbieten und somit Ihre Preiserhöhungen ggf. rechtfertigen 

Auf jeden Fall könnten Sie in einigen Gebieten Deutschlands der Telekom die Monopol-Stellung im DSL-Bereich nehmen. Das kann eigentlich nie schaden


----------



## Bec00l (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*



FrozenFlame6 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Vodafone KD primär wegen des starken Glasfaser-Ausbaus der letzten Jahre kaufen möchte. Dadurch können die bei allen Kunden in den Ausbau-Gebieten die jetzt schon bei Vodafone sind deutlich höhere Bandbreiten anbieten und somit Ihre Preiserhöhungen ggf. rechtfertigen
> 
> Auf jeden Fall könnten Sie in einigen Gebieten Deutschlands der Telekom die Monopol-Stellung im DSL-Bereich nehmen. Das kann eigentlich nie schaden


 

Ja natürlich! Das Wachstum von KD ist exorbitant und auf jedenfall beachtenswert


----------



## combatIII (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Da haben sich ja 2 gesucht und gefunden!KD Inkompetenz trifft auf Arroganz (Vodafone).Also ich mir vor 4 Jahren meinen 46" TV gekauft hab bin ich auf die wahnwitzige Idee gekommen mir für 2.50,- digitales Fernsehen bei KD dazu zu bestellen (Reciever hab ich selbst gekauft Technisat DIGI irgendwas).Dann hatte ich nur Probleme ständig waren die Programme weg eins nach dem anderen musste dann den Reciever zurücksetzen (Werkseinstellung) und die Programmsuche neu starten.Ewig die Hotline angerufen aber so wirklich gerührt hat sich da nichts.Eines Tages fragt mich doch so ein KD Heini von der Hotline wie gross den meine TV wäre?Ich sag 46".Daraufhin er welcher Reciever wird verwendet.Ich natürlich gesagt.Da geht es ihm auf wie ne Lotusblüte und er verkündet mir das der Reciever den ich mein eigen nenne viiiieeeelll zu klein für den Fernseher ist!!!!!!Na klar ich Idiot hätte ich mal selber nachgedacht!!!!!!Letztendlich bin ich genau 1 Jahr bei dem Verein gewesen und bin dann eh umgezogen.Jetzt hab ich ne Schüssel alles gut.Und bei Vodafon bin ich seid 17 Jahren kann ich Bücher schreiben!Wenn die ihr Reiseversprechen nicht hätten ... !


----------



## Schokomonster (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Och nöööö
Ich war so froh von den Drecksverein endlich weg zu sein und nun darf ich mir schonwieder was neues suchen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Mit Kabel Deutschland war ich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen immer zufrieden. Bin seit 3 Jahren bei diesem Anbieter. Guter Service? Keine Ahnung, aber kein schlechter Service. Normal würd ich sagen. Mobilcom-Debitel, die haben einen schlechten Service: Schlecht erreichbarer Service, teuer, machen viele Fehler. O2 ist mMn am besten. Meistens günstig, einfach und schnell zu erreichen, gewissenhafte Ausführung von Aufträgen. Bei Vodafone war ich noch nie. Mal sehen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*



Split99999 schrieb:


> O2 ist mMn am besten. Meistens günstig, einfach und schnell zu erreichen, gewissenhafte Ausführung von Aufträgen. Bei Vodafone war ich noch nie. Mal sehen.


 
Bei O2 hast du den Nachteil dass sie dir die hauseigenen Router aufs Auge drücken und du keinen anderen nehmen kannst weil sie die VOIP Zugangsdaten nicht rausrücken wollen.
Service ist da was anderes.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Ich persönlich hoffe ja, dass sich bis 2016 (wenn die Drosselkom mir ein einziges mal die Leitung bis dahin bremst bin ich auch vorher weg) Google dazu herablässt auch in Deutschland Gigabit-Glasfaser-Leitungen für ganze Gemeinden zu verlegen. Bedeutet zwar, der privaten Datenkrake #1 quasi meinen gesamten Datenverkehr zu "schenken", aber der wird ja wie jetzt bekannt geworden eh schon von etlichen Behörden durchfiltert, da tun Googles Suchalgorithmen dann auch nix mehr zur Sache, ich hab aber im Gegenzug eine vernünftige Leitung auf Erstwelt-Niveau, im Vergleich zu den Drittwelt-Volumina mit denen wir uns hier bald abfinden dürfen.


----------



## reall (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

wens den wirklich so is kan ich auch zur drosselkom wechseln, is im prinzip das gleiche


----------



## biggiman (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

vodafone verfolgt mich .

Arcorkunde->Vodafone
KD-Kunde ->Vodafone

Beginnt nun wieder die 30min-Schleife bei der Servicehotline?


----------



## Alucard117 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Das war es nun. Damit geht der letzte große Anbieter der nicht unter der Fuchtel von Telekom steht. 

Was sicherlich kommen wird ist: Eine saftige Preiserhöhung für Fernsehen, Festnetz, Internet und Mobilfunk. 

Dann kann man damit rechnen das Vodafone es irgendwann schafft den relativ guten Service auf Vodafone Niveau zu bringen und somit dann auch hier das Wort Servicewüste zutrifft.

Wir waren erst bei der Telekom, dann haben wir zu Vodafone gewechselt und da erst festgestellt wie gut doch die Telekom war. Daraufhin sind wir zu Kabel Deutschland gegangen und im Prinzip hätte man vor Freude weinen können, weil der Service da einfach nur so endlos gut war. 

Ist das Internet ausgefallen, hat man sofort von denen eine Regulierung bekommen. Die haben Rechnungen rück überwiesen von sich aus und solche Geschichten. Das werden wir, wenn Vodafone da was ändert, nicht mehr haben. Dann ist Ende. Dann werden die Eiskalt Gründe finden wieso man 60 Minuten in Warteschleifen hängt und wieso man trotz 6 Wöchigem Ausfall keine Gutschrift bekommt.

Wohin kann man denn jetzt noch gehen?


----------



## Alucard117 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Du schiebst die Probleme auf Kabel Deutschland? Alter kauf dir keine Technisat Reciver^^ Hättest du dir was vernünftiges gekauft, wäre es vielleicht besser gewesen.

Eine andere Frage, hat man bei dir überhaupt die Leitung durch gemessen ob da für Digitales Fernsehen das Signal stark genug ist? Meistens ist es nämlich so das man einen anderen Verstärker braucht, damit das Signal gut ist.

Aber wie gesagt. In der Regel sind Technisat Reciver der größte scheiß. Sowohl Kabel als auch Schüsse. Ich hatte mir eine Schüssel gekauft und da war der Reciver mal von Anfang an defekt. Danach dann Austauschgerät bekommen. Was ist? Ständig Ärger gehabt, angeblich kein Empfang. Dann einen guten Sat Reciver von Humax gekauft. Alles top. Dann hatte mich es aber gestört das bei starkem regen und so, das Signal oft mal weg war. Also Kabel Deutschland. Wieder Reciver bestellt und den falschen bekommen. War anstatt ein Humax ein TechniSat. Was war? Das gleiche Problem wie bei dir. Ständig neue Updates, alle Sender weg, wieder alles neu machen und nur ärger. Dann habe ich einen Humax mit Festplatte bestellt. 1a. Das ding läuft jetzt seit 4 Jahren ohne Probleme.

Freunde von mir haben zudem das gleiche Problem mit TechniSat gehabt. Also auch bei Kabel Deutschland. Aber Kabel Deutschland weist auch darauf hin, Reciver zu kaufen, die Kabel Deutschland zertifiziert sind. Aber viele Kunden überlesen das oft.

Schlechte Technik Mitarbeiter hast du überall mal. Ich hätte den Mitarbeiter ausgelacht aufs übelste. Aber Rechnungsabteilung und so ist 1a. Also da kann man nichts drauf kommen lassen. Wenn die sagen, sie kümmern sich drum, dann kümmern sie sich drum.

Bei Vodafone hatten wir mal das Problem dass die eine Rechnung doppelt abgebucht haben. Die haben das auf die Bank geschoben. Dann hat die Bank da nachgehakt. Ende vom Lied war, das Vodafone Geld für die Bearbeitung verlangte und wir letzten Endes vor Gericht mussten um Recht zu bekommen. Das passiert dir bei Kabel Deutschland nicht. Die sind da Kundenfreundlicher. Wenn du da Probleme hast, dann kümmern die sich wirklich drum. Fällt das Netz aus oder du bekommst die Leistung nicht die sie dir zusagen. Sofort rückerstattungen und co. 

Mein Bruder ist auch bei Kabel Deutschland. Die haben es nicht geschafft seinen Anschluss frei zu schalten. Die hatten da Probleme. Was kam? Er hat als entschädigung ein Galaxy S3 geschenkt bekommen. Das nur für die unannähmlichkeiten. Bei Vodafone und Telekom hättest du für die Technikereinsätze noch Geld zahlen müssen.

Also ich weis nicht, ich kann da bis auf die schlechten Techniker im Callcenter nicht viel negatives sagen. Außer das hin und wieder mal das Netz abraucht. Aber die sind da meist schnell und dann gehts innerhalb von 2 Stunden wieder. Die Telekom bräuchte 2-3 Tage.


----------



## Xaipe (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Ich kann auch nur gutes über KD berichten. Bin innerhalb von 4 Std von 2k Leitung auf 16k gewechselt. Ein Anruf genügt, Warteschleifen nie länger als 5 Minuten. In 2 Jahren eine Woche Ausfall gehabt, gleich den gesamten Monat ohne das ich mich beschwert habe zurücküberwiesen. Aber da KD als Tochterunternehmen erhalten bleibt, kann man mal hoffen, dass alles so bleibt wie es ist!


----------



## combatIII (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*



Alucard117 schrieb:


> Du schiebst die Probleme auf Kabel Deutschland? Alter kauf dir keine Technisat Reciver^^ Hättest du dir was vernünftiges gekauft, wäre es vielleicht besser gewesen.
> 
> Eine andere Frage, hat man bei dir überhaupt die Leitung durch gemessen ob da für Digitales Fernsehen das Signal stark genug ist? Meistens ist es nämlich so das man einen anderen Verstärker braucht, damit das Signal gut ist.
> 
> ...


 


Kommentieren muss ich das jetzt nicht oder?Zum ersten ging die Story mit KD noch weiter und zum 2. war das ein KD zertifizierter Reciever als die Konsorten bei der Hotline aber gehört haben das ich den selbst gekauft hab ging's gleich und Tschüss (sollst die Dinger nämlich bei denen mieten)!!!Sind wir nicht zuständig!!!Also!?Service?Leitung durchgemessen haben die Taugenichtse jede Woche alles super!!!!Man hat mich 2 - 3 mal angepumpt ich solle doch Internet und bezahl TV buchen dann könnte man auch jemanden schicken der sich die Sache mal anschaut.Ich hab jetzt seid 3 1/2 Jahren einen Technisat Digicorder HD 2 (Satellit) brillant das Ding läuft im Wlan, 320 GB HDD, 2 Kanal fähig etc etc.


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Juni 2013)

Ach du *******!!! Wollte in zwei monaten zu kabel wechseln. Wieso macht der staat nichts dagegen? Dann hat vodafone ja fast eine monopol stellung. Da telekom ihre leitungen nicht ausbaut. Dann müsste telekom aber die leitungen ausbauen um konkurenzfähig zu bleiben.

Mfg


----------



## Fexzz (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*



Xaipe schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur gutes über KD berichten. Bin innerhalb von 4 Std von 2k Leitung auf 16k gewechselt. Ein Anruf genügt, Warteschleifen nie länger als 5 Minuten. In 2 Jahren eine Woche Ausfall gehabt, gleich den gesamten Monat ohne das ich mich beschwert habe zurücküberwiesen. Aber da KD als Tochterunternehmen erhalten bleibt, kann man mal hoffen, dass alles so bleibt wie es ist!


 
KD bleibt als Tochter bestehen? Da das ist ja immerhin schonmal etwas.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Bestandskunden? Ich hab jetzt eigentlich 'nen Tarif, mit dem ich ganz zu frieden bin. Kann ich den dann am besten einfach laufen lassen und warten, ob TElekom versucht mir was neues anzudrehen?


----------



## ACDSee (25. Juni 2013)

Mit KD gab es für mich keine Probleme. Ich Liebe meine 32 mbit-Leitung, die auch bei taglichem hd-streaming, steamdownload und Co einfach nur uneingeschränkt ihren Job macht, egal ob 50 oder 500 gb im Monat durchgehen, flat ist flat.

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, was sich durch die Übernahme für mich als KD-Kunden verbessern soll. Ich sehe eher die Gefahr, dass die Übernahmekosten mit Macht wieder reingeholt werden, sei es durch Drosselung, Serviceabbau oder direkter Preistreiberei.


----------



## fragenbold (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Anders herum wäre es mir lieber :/
Bin durch Arcor zu Vodafone gekommen und das war nicht schön 
Ich bin jetzt zu 1&1 gewechselt, was eigentlich ganz gut geklappt hat, allerdings sind jetzt nach ein paar Monaten immer mal wieder Youtube Download sperren zu beobachten ._.

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*



Xaipe schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur gutes über KD berichten. Bin innerhalb von 4 Std von 2k Leitung auf 16k gewechselt. Ein Anruf genügt, Warteschleifen nie länger als 5 Minuten. In 2 Jahren eine Woche Ausfall gehabt, gleich den gesamten Monat ohne das ich mich beschwert habe zurücküberwiesen.



Wenns ums verkaufen gehst, hast du nie eine längere Warteschleife und auch keine Bearbeitungszeiten 
Für meine letzten Telefonate mit O2 habe ich auch die Rückgewinnungsnummer angerufen und mich zu Technik oder Rechnung durstellen lassen. Erstere gehen nämlich binnen zwei Minuten ran und der Anruf geht zu Lasten von O2 
(schade, dass es mit Einschreiben nicht genauso einfach geht  ) 




Fexzz schrieb:


> KD bleibt als Tochter bestehen? Da das ist ja immerhin schonmal etwas.
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit Bestandskunden? Ich hab jetzt eigentlich 'nen Tarif, mit dem ich ganz zu frieden bin. Kann ich den dann am besten einfach laufen lassen und warten, ob TElekom versucht mir was neues anzudrehen?


 
Wie oben geschrieben: Bestehende Verträge bleiben so lange gültig, bis einer der Vertragspartner kündigt. Bei der Arcor-Übernahme hat Vodafone die Finger von solchen Kündigungen gelassen, wohlwissend dass viele sich gleich einen ganz anderen Anbieter genommen hätten.
Was sich aber, auch bei Betrieb als Tochterfirma, sehr wohl ändern kann, wird der Service sein...


----------



## pedi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

das letzte wort wird das bundeskartellamt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Übernahme: Vodafone und Kabel Deutschland sind sich einig*

Das sollte keine Einwände haben. Internetanbieter gibt es genug und die Zahl der Kabelanbieter ändert sich nicht.


----------

